# Storage Device...



## technoboy16 (Oct 21, 2014)

Flash drives have become so common and similar looking that, you can not guess one from another. Even though Flash drives comes in different features and efficiency, but still having a similar outer makes it confusing for a public where almost everyone owns one. Therefore, customization or having that personal symbol is a must , which sadly was not available till now but today we have tech companies which specialize in such customization. Such brands, even though customize their USBs still have a world class performance when it comes to not only looks but execution. Also these makers don't get carried away with customization and make it over the top but the size and the weight remains portable for every piece they make, which as per me is a marvel.

If I got you thinking, which brands are this creative, well here are they: Kingston's DataTraveler Mini 3.0, it has small form factor, stylish metal casing, fashionable colors, customizable with your logo and/or digital files which will keep your data protected and stylish all together.

The other here is , Transcend and SanDisk, which also come in some very interesting and eye-catching designs, and have amazing look to it.

These USB flash drives looks more like fashion accessories rather than some storage device, which is a good thing that now this great piece of engineering has a personal value to it.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## Vyom (Oct 21, 2014)

technoboy16 said:


> Flash drives have become so common and similar looking that, you can not guess one from another. Even though Flash drives comes in different features and efficiency, but still having a similar outer makes it confusing for a public where almost everyone owns one. Therefore, customization or having that personal symbol is a must , which sadly was not available till now but today we have tech companies which specialize in such customization. Such brands, even though customize their USBs still have a world class performance when it comes to not only looks but execution. Also these makers don't get carried away with customization and make it over the top but the size and the weight remains portable for every piece they make, which as per me is a marvel.
> 
> If I got you thinking, which brands are this creative, well here are they: Kingston's DataTraveler Mini 3.0, it has small form factor, stylish metal casing, fashionable colors, customizable with your logo and/or digital files which will keep your data protected and stylish all together.
> 
> ...



Umm... OK.
Thanks for the information.


----------



## seamon (Oct 21, 2014)

Essay for essay writing competition?


----------

